# Group ride, location?



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Okay, based on the other threads, do you want to change the location off the next ride?

I'll be doing a poll, but please confirm who's intrested and see what's up.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Preferiría un loop en Valle, pero me adecuo a lo que sea. Lo unico es que hay que ver como evoluciona mi hombro; fui con el doctor y me lo luxe medio fuerte. Mi ortopedista estima de 2-3 semanas para recuperación al 100 lo que me deja muy apretado de tiempo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Preferiría un loop en Valle, pero me adecuo a lo que sea. Lo unico es que hay que ver como evoluciona mi hombro; fui con el doctor y me lo luxe medio fuerte. Mi ortopedista estima de 2-3 semanas para recuperación al 100 lo que me deja muy apretado de tiempo.


Ok... pongamos otra fecha, con un recorrido mas pensado. La idea es que haya el mayor quorum posible.

No te pregunte, pero irian tus cuates los que fueron la vez pasada?

Rito, crees honestamente que podemos hacer algo en Valle que le venga bien a todos?? Digo, tu eres de los Heavy Duty... asi que tienes una mejor idea.

A mi me encantaria Valle... porque no lo conozco.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

No habia leido el treath antes de ewscribir en este, así que no estaba informado de la discusión.

- De mis amigos, si acaso podrá acompañarnos uno, pero la verdad lo veo poco probable.

- Del lugar... yo he hecho la ruta Nevado-Valle, que creo que incluye algunas secciones de la ruta que mencionan Roberto y Rivas. la verdad es que es más XC que nada. Sin embargo recuerdo que el cerro de donde se avientan los parapentes y este puede tener partes interesantes para un backcountry (tipo big mountain) puro y duro segun recuerdo; el cerro es muy empinado y con poca vegetación. Si este es el mismo cerro donde se encuentra la pista que fue diseñada por los de Balam entonces no estaría mal rodar unos loops en ese cerro en Valle.

Por otro lado, la opción del chico siempre es buena, hay de todo para todos.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Ok... pongamos otra fecha, con un recorrido mas pensado. La idea es que haya el mayor quorum posible.
> 
> No te pregunte, pero irian tus cuates los que fueron la vez pasada?
> 
> ...


Proponemos otra fecha? el problema es que yo creo que nunca vamos apoder ir todos por x o por y. Pero bueno, Warp, te toca poner otro thread para hacernos mas bolas 

Ahora tu avatar parece a una switchblade morocha....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Proponemos otra fecha? el problema es que yo creo que nunca vamos apoder ir todos por x o por y. ...
> 
> 
> > ditto.... yo no veo por que cancelar la fecha. Que se siga planeando y si alguno no puede ir, pues no puede ir (me incluyo).


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> rzozaya1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Proponemos otra fecha? el problema es que yo creo que nunca vamos apoder ir todos por x o por y. ...
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

SOOO??????????

Any update? Who would like to do the group ride for the 23, or should we move it one month?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> SOOO??????????
> 
> Any update? Who would like to do the group ride for the 23, or should we move it one month?


Por mi esta bien el 23....

En duda la ruta... sugerencias?? Rito, creo que esa pregunta es para ti. Tu tienes mas idea de lo que le puede gustar a "los dos bandos".


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Por mi esta bien el 23....
> 
> En duda la ruta... sugerencias?? Rito, creo que esa pregunta es para ti. Tu tienes mas idea de lo que le puede gustar a "los dos bandos".


Sigo en mi burra, jajaja, yo creo que lo que más se adapta a ambos bandos es:

1) el Chico,
2) El cerro de Valle de Bravo (no el recorrido Mariposas - Valle).

Ahora bien, o mi calendario es de hace un siglo, o el 23 se me hace un día medio extraño.... de que mes hablamos????


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Sigo en mi burra, jajaja, yo creo que lo que más se adapta a ambos bandos es:
> 
> 1) el Chico,
> 2) El cerro de Valle de Bravo (no el recorrido Mariposas - Valle).
> ...


Voto por el Cerro en Valle entonces...

Si, el dia es *26*... Perdon.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

So, let's do something in Valle de Bravo.

What about the date, still for the 26th? Rito, what about you?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> So, let's do something in Valle de Bravo.
> 
> What about the date, still for the 26th? Rito, what about you?


Can´t comfirm yet, 2 weeks seems doable but I have to see how my shoulder progresses.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Can´t comfirm yet, 2 weeks seems doable but I have to see how my shoulder progresses.


Does it looks doable for May-3rd??

It's just one week. For May-10th I figure most of us are out.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Does it looks doable for May-3rd??


That i can confirm:thumbsup: .. and since only the three of us seem to be interested in the reunion, I suggest we do it even if only the threeof us end up comfirming. I guess we could fit in Roberto´s (if we are three)... or maybe not.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> That i can confirm:thumbsup: .. and since only the three of us seem to be interested in the reunion, I suggest we do it even if only the threeof us end up comfirming. I guess we could fit in Roberto´s (if we are three)... or maybe not.


Let's rock it, then!!!

Rzoz... May 3rd??


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Let's rock it, then!!!
> 
> Rzoz... May 3rd??


Of course, no problemo on my side.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Yo voy


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo iwal...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Yo tambor... Somos 5 entonces? Por cierto, suete en la rodada del domingo Roberto!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Yo tambor... Somos 5 entonces? Por cierto, suete en la rodada del domingo Roberto!


Ya somos un buen! bueno, mas que tres... asi que, warp, rito y yo vamos dentro de la camioneta, gauss va en el techo y a tacu amarramos su perra con una cuerdita a la camioneta y lo arrastramos. Su bici así acumularía mucho kilometraje!



Bueno, por lo menos somos cinco interesados, yo creo que 545 quizas se una para no dejar solito a tacubaya y tengan con quien platicar mientras esperan a la bola de lentos..

Rivas, no vas a ir este domingo? La verdad estoy contento, y medio nervioso por que me la voy a hechar desde San Panchito en lugar de las Mariposas, pero si no me muevo a hacer mas distancia nunca voy a hacer la completa (nevado a valle) que la quiero hacer este año. A la mejor para algunos es facil, pero para mi lo veo como un reto.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Ya somos un buen! bueno, mas que tres... asi que, warp, rito y yo vamos dentro de la camioneta, gauss va en el techo y a tacu amarramos su perra con una cuerdita a la camioneta y lo arrastramos. Su bici así acumularía mucho kilometraje!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, no! Que cinco ni que cinco, ya somos seis:

Rito
Warp
Arivas
Tacubaya
Yo
??

bueno, no si, hasta que no confirme el duo dinámico que vienen los dos, somos 5. El norteado soy yo...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Vaya, ya tomo forma: dejemoslo en que somos cinco hasta el momento. Seremos seis cuando se apunte el siguiente


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pero que onda, cuál recorrido? Que día? Como nos vamos?...

Mas info porfavor.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Parece que será Valle de Bravo, la ruta exacta es lo de menos. Warp dijo que le hicieramos el favor de ponerla para Mayo 3. Con Roberto caben 3.

Yo estoy acondicionando mi carcacha para que aguante 2 o 3, todavía no compro el rack, estoy por ver que compro. Propuestas de transporte son las que hace falta se hagan escuchar


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Pero que onda, cuál recorrido? Que día? Como nos vamos?...
> 
> Mas info porfavor.


Lo que está definidio en este thread:

->Valle, el cerro del parapente, 3 de Mayo,

Lo que falta por definir:

->nos vamos en Camión o en coches, dependiendo del cuorum. Esta vez no creo que aplique rentar la Van.

ahh, somo seis contando a Gauss.... lo que indica dezplazarnos en Camión.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> ->nos vamos en Camión o en coches, dependiendo del cuorum. Esta vez no creo que aplique rentar la Van.


Voto por el camion... Mas comodo para todos.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*spammmmmm*

Gauss: yo tengo un muy buen rack (yakima) usado tres veces que te puedo vender a buen precio si quieres.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Voto por el camion tambien, quiza seria buena idea conseguir un mapa de las veredas de la zona, por lo que se hay un monton y varian en dificultad, seria bueno tenerlas medio ubicadas...

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Voto por el camion tambien, quiza seria buena idea conseguir un mapa de las veredas de la zona, por lo que se hay un monton y varian en dificultad, seria bueno tenerlas medio ubicadas...
> 
> El Rivas


Miguel Colchado (alias Gambox) conoce bien por alla.... Le voy a preguntar y a invitarlo.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Oigan, que pasa si llevo mi camioneta y vemos si cabemos tres o dos?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Opino iguial, pudiera yo tambien mi carro y ver si cabemos algunos...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Me parece bien... como vean.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp: Un paciente de mi papá trabaja en GearWrench, si necesitas conseguir un dado o algo especial de GearWrench para la Marzocchi de Roberto te la podría conseguir.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bueno, en un rato mas (como 6 horas) salgo de mi casa para ir a la rodada de Jorge. Mucha suerte a todos y posten que diablos hicieron el fin (por lo menos en relación a la bici)..

Salu2


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

3 de mayo? yo creo que si me apunto..


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

3 de Mayo! Como están los planes?


----------

